# G Day - Gaugemaster, Ford, West Sussex, UK



## gauge100 (May 26, 2017)

On Sunday 28th May Gaugemaster is holding its annual G Scale Event at the Engine Shed in Ford, West Sussex. The event will run from 10 am to 4 pm and entry is free and we will have special offers available on G Scale stock.

A review of last years event can be found on the following link:
http://www.gaugemaster.com/articles/guides/G-Scale-Day-2016-review.html

Anyone is welcome to attend and with the layout on the front of the building, you are welcome to bring any G scale stock with you and run them if you wish.

Matt Taylor - Gaugemaster.


----------

